
Psilocybin found safe for consumption in largest ever controlled study - hirundo
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/health/magic-mushroom-depression-psilocybin-trials-kcl-mental-health-addiction-a9251451.html
======
derangedHorse
From what I've read about psilocybin, it has the ability to produce long-term,
positive changes in perception that can last a lifetime. Hopefully with the
decriminalization of shrooms in Denver (from Initiative 301) we'll start to
see other states follow suit and explore the possibilities for good that can
be made with this class of drugs.

